# Jupiter II Ceiling beams on Ebay



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Has anyone bought and /or installed the ceiling beam aftermarket kit for the Moebius Jupiter II, yet? How is the quality? Any word on the seller? Perhaps he/she is a member here?

Here is a link to Ebay page:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ceiling-beam-ki...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5878390061192553517


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

If it's good quality, might be an interesting add-on.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I haven't checked out the link you provided, but a quick search on "ceiling beam" in this forum yielded Kenlee's ceiling beam kit (didn't need to search, but figured I'd see how tough it was). People have said very nice things about them - can't vouch for them myself as I haven't seen them in the flesh.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=294858&highlight=ceiling+beam


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I saw it too.I thought it might be offered on various web sites and that everybody knew about it.I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Has anyone bought and /or installed the ceiling beam aftermarket kit for the Moebius Jupiter II, yet? How is the quality? Any word on the seller? Perhaps he/she is a member here?
> 
> Here is a link to Ebay page:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ceiling-beam-ki...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5878390061192553517


The seller's name on eBay begins with the letters "kl", so I'm sure that's the same kit that Kenlee offered on this site. I've got the ceiling beam kit and it goes together rather well. When I get the build going again and get the beam kit integrated into the model, I'm sure it will look great.

It's not a bad product for the price, but it does require a bit of assembly. It's not as simple as having the circular beam piece and 8 radial beams glued to it. Each beam has 2 side pieces and 1 center piece.

There are reviews and a discussion about the kit itself here on this site.

Bryan


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, that is my kit, I list a few on e-bay every now and then. BTW, the kits are $5.00 cheaper if you buy direct from me rather than through e-bay due to the listing fees. 
The hobbytalk forum discussion of this kit is located under he "My Jupiter 2 has landed" thread, it starts around page 10. most of the photos have been deleted but they are some in my photo album.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I was one of the first to get a set, and they're waiting for my next Jupiter 2 build. They look nice!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, ken-lee and everybody else! BTW, my name is Kinley, pronounced ken-lee!! Have a great new year!


----------

